

Ask HN: What TLD would you choose? - boogdan

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m planning on launching a dev startup and I&#x27;m in serious doubts what TLD to use.<p>I have two: 
- one with .io extension
- one with .ro extension (I&#x27;m from Romania)<p>.io advantages:
- geeky
- internationally known amongst dev people<p>.ro advantages:
- great for national identity<p>Any advices?
======
jcr
The recent Paul Graham essay (and discussion) is worthwhile reading on the
topic of naming:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10030863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10030863)

~~~
boogdan
Thanks, I'll take a look.

------
onion2k
Don't get held up decisions like this. Just pick one and move on. Moving
forwards is much more important than getting this 'right'. Besides, if your
startup fails because of which TLD you chose then something _seriously_ weird
has happened.

~~~
boogdan
We're working on our product so it's not like we're waiting to decide upon the
domain but I'm also very careful about the stigma that we Romanians (or
Eastern Europeans) have.

However, you are right about failing because of the TLD.

------
Martinovsky
Take .io

I know it's not your fault but .ro can lead to suspicions and disbelief about
your capacity. :/

And you don't want that for your incoming startup ^^

~~~
boogdan
Unfortunately you are right and that was the main factor for buying the .io
domain.

Thanks for your feedback. :)

